# Slim fan wiring mk3 vrt with 4 wire connector.



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey guys, how are you wiring your slim fans on your mk3 vr6s? ive heard of complex relay set ups and just running the low speed fan..i think just using the low speed is fine with me for now. How do you wire this? Do you just wire the thick green/brown as ground and the thin red/white as power? or do you combine some of the power wires? and input would be great, as you can tell i dont know anything about wiring really.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Slim fan wiring mk3 vrt with 4 wire connector. (MaxwellMoulton)*

why deal with low speed? i am running 2 12's to high speed. they are never on for more than 10 seconds because of the cooling power. i couldn't figure out the low speed for one of the fans so that is the reason why i just did them both to high speed. my brother has his slim set to low speed on his vrt and it overheats slightly on hot days while sitting


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Slim fan wiring mk3 vrt with 4 wire connector. (VEE-DUBBER)*

yea sounds good to me...how did you wire that?  theres the red/white red/black red/green (i think) and the green/ brown...which ones did you combine to wire it???


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Slim fan wiring mk3 vrt with 4 wire connector. (MaxwellMoulton)*

red/white for power. green/brown for ground


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Slim fan wiring mk3 vrt with 4 wire connector. (VEE-DUBBER)*

awesome dude, thanks vee-dubber


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Same - my fans are always on high speed.
Q: what do most ppl run..... pusher or pullers?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*

I'm pushing through the front. i elminated my A/C crap. I always end up doing it in every car i own even when i say "this is going to be the nice daily to have it" so when you look in the bay you don't see any radiator fans. it's completely hidden under the euro rad support. much quieter than stock. Also if your FMIC is up against the radiator or too close then you won't have this stealthy option. 


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 2:27 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## pressplay (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

do you have any recommendation on any specific slim fan where to buy?
thanks


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pressplay)*

i would love to get some slim fans to clear up some space and maybe lose a few pounds.
however,
1. i run AC.
2. i definitely need to have the high speeds (AZ heat and AC).
i too would like to see some of your setups.
thanks


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Running 2 12" hayden slim fans right now...
A friend did the wiring, maybe ill get him to chime in if someone else doesnt. But its definitely high speed only.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (pubahs)*

what are you guys running for fan shrouds?
i dont want 20% of my radiator to not be used effectively.
mine will have to be puller fans too unless slimlines can push through the condensor too and fit in there as well.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

i'm running 2 hayden 12's as well. for keeping the A/C just run them as pullers like the factory fans. still saves weight and gives you a ton of space. wire them both up to high speed and you will be golden. 
hi speed wires in my 95 glx was the brown/green ground obviously and thin red with white stripe. other 2 big wires i capped off with butt connectors so they can't arc on anything.
Picked up the fans from Schucks because i was in a jam and needed them right then. i would order online to save a bit of cash. mine together were $120 after tax


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 2:34 AM 6-25-2009_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

cool. thanks.


----------



## VRpoweredA2 (Oct 8, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

This is what you'd want to get if you want to run slim fans, and still have the fans operate the way they would normally if they were OEM (variable speed/Variable temps)
http://www.jegs.com/i/Flex-a-l...02/-1


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VRpoweredA2)*

That is pretty awesome. i might have to order that up soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

